# Pooing in crate



## Maisiedog (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all, I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice and convince me I'm not a dreadful puppy mummy as I'm today feeling very down...
We picked Maisie up 10 days ago and she turns 10 weeks tomorrow. For the first week everything was great at night - 5 mins of complaining then no sound until 6.30ish and a dry crate. Fabulous! However, the last 3 nights (after only 5 mins complaining still and no noise during the night) I am coming down in the morning to poo all over her bedding. I don't know what to do! She has her last meal about 4.30 and does a poo about 8pm when she then crashes out on the sofa - I wake her to go outside to the loo when we go to bed about 11pm but she is do tired that it is almost like a "dream wee" and often she tries to fall asleep on the lawn rather than do her business. I am just concerned that she will get into the habit of pooing in her crate. I think she must be doing it during her 5 mins of whining as it is very dry by the time I come down in the morning (can't believe I'm writing about the dryness of poo...)

Hoping one of you can help! Thank you. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would suggest waking her up at least half and hour before going to bed and playing with her so she is more alert when going outside to do her final toilet before bed. Hopefully that way she will do what she needs to do and not mess her crate. 

It's very early days though and sounds like she's doing great otherwise.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

how large is her crate? another issue could be that if it is too large she will feel that she can still go in there. adding a divider or a box covered by a blanket can be a big help


----------



## Maisiedog (Aug 19, 2013)

We try waking her but it's like raising the dead! Will keep trying though as hopefully she does need to go and maybe that's part of the reason for her whining. Her crate is 36" so quite big, although we have tried to give her 2 areas (one side with puppy pad and one with cushion, blankets etc) but her poos are on the cushion not the puppy pad and then she seems to sleep on the hard pad!!! Maybe I will try a covered box tonight - thank you for your suggestions! X


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

With Alfie and Dexter (now around 16 weeks) we literally halved their crate at night (using a laundry basket as the barrier!) so there was only room for their bed and turn around space but no where to go to toilet and we didn't have accidents. 
Understand how you feel as there are low moments but it'll get better!


----------

